# How long does it take for Clen to Kick in?



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

Started a dose of Clen yesterday at 40m initially.

How long until I start to feel the effects? Based on the answer i will then up the dose to judge tollerence.

Cheers


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

can't imagine you would feel much on that dosage, I'm on 120 at the moment and the sides are very slight


----------



## yeah_buddy (Nov 23, 2010)

Clen take about 60mins to feel the effect. Went up to 140mcg myself and felt it was managable.


----------



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

Yeah but how many days from starting did you feel the effects? I will be upping the dosage just need an indication as to the time frame


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Do u mean when will u start losing weight?

As the guys have said... You can 'feel' the side effects at the correct dose x x


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

With the Chinese clen i had . I was getting the shakes on 40 mcg and when i went up to 80 mcg the cramps were so bad i had to stop taking it! Some potent sh-it! You do feel the clen very shortly after taking it like within a hour i noticed shakes.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Within an hour you'll feel it.

I'm on Alphapharma astralean now and built up to160mcg and hardly have any sides now


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Nickthegreek said:


> With the Chinese clen i had . I was getting the shakes on 40 mcg and when i went up to 80 mcg the cramps were so bad i had to stop taking it! Some potent sh-it! You do feel the clen very shortly after taking it like within a hour i noticed shakes.


Did you supplement with potassium and taurine?


----------



## Jones123 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yep!! The shakes come on within the hour. Your first go even at 40mcg will/should have you like a Parkinson's patient straight away!


----------

